#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Übersetzung Befund Gastroskopie bei Magenkrebs >

## guesewell000

Hallo,
mein Mann hat Magenkrebs und heute hatter er eine Gastroskopie. Wer kann uns den Befund übersetzen? 
Ösophagus:
Glatte Ösophaguspassage, keine Stenose oder Dilatation. Bekannter großes und wie ausgestanztes maligner Cardiaulcus mit gute Befundregredienz im Vergleich zur Voruntersuchung. Keine PE`s, da histologisch bereits mehrmals gesichert. 
Magen:
Fudus ist unauffällig. Gute Entfaltbarkeit nach Luftinsufflation, deutliche fleck- und streifenförmige Rötung der Corpus und Antrumschleimhaut mit mehreren finbribelegten Erosionen im Antrum. 
Pylorus: 
Nicht entrundet, glatte Passage. 
Duodenum:
Bulbus und Pars descendens duodeni sind unauffällig, normale Schleimhaut mit normalen Lichtreflexen und normaler Oberfläche. Vorhandensein vom Papillae minor (Demo OA von Moltke). 
Beurteilung:
bek. Maliges Cardiaulcus mit dtl. Befundregredienz im Vergleich zur Voruntersuchung
Mehrere Erosionen im Antrum
nicht erosive Corpusgastritis
Vorhandensein von Papillae minor 
Empfehlung:
Histologie und HLO abwarten, PPI hochdosiert. 
Es wäre ganz lieb, wenn uns jemand diesen Befund übersetzt, wir haben nämlich erst in 14 Tagen einen Termin beim Arzt und würden gern wissen, was im Bericht steht. 
LG 
Luna

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Luna 
Die Speiseröhre ist gut durchlässig. Kein Stau, keine Erweiterungen.  
Ein Geschwür mit bösartigen Zellanteilen ist am Magenmund vorhanden, im Vergleich zur Voruntersuchung hat es sich verkleinert. Der obere Teil des Magens ist unauffällig. Im mittleren und unteren Anteil sind deutliche, teils erhabene Rötungen erkennbar. Der Magenausgang ist in Ordnung.  
Der Dünndarm ist unauffällig. 
Alles Gute für euch,
Gruß Christiane

----------


## guesewell000

Hallo Christiane, 
vielen Dank, deine Antwort hat uns sehr geholfen. 
Wir wünschen dir auch alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit. 
Ganz liebe Grüße von Luna000 und meinem Mann!

----------

